# what's your chis body type?



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Since I am puppy-sitting a couple girls who have such a different body type than Tico, thought it would be interesting to see what body type everyone's chis are (not their weight, but actual frame).

Tico is "big boned". His ribs are very round, with them, his shoulders & hips are wider than his head. 

The girls staying with us are "slender". They are about the same height/length as Tico, but their width is 1/2 his with quite "flat" ribs.



(this is not intended to debate the chi's standard or if anyone's chihuahua fits into the standard or not, so please don't)


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I have been told that Blue has runway legs. He is the same length, width as when he was a pup, he just grew taller.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I would say Mr. Peepers is big boned. He's got a great sturdy frame. :wink: 

Buster I am confused about. :lol: He's got a long torso but shorter legs. So I'm not sure. :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: You forgot to put a BOTH and OTHER  I have two...so I think I both kinds.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: You forgot to put a BOTH and OTHER  I have two...so I think I both kinds.


I wondered how long it would take for someone to bring that up


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

goldie said:


> Vala said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: You forgot to put a BOTH and OTHER  I have two...so I think I both kinds.
> ...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got 1 of each.

Sandy is the short stocky one and Koke is the long slender one


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It's hard to say since Carl's a puppy. He's a butterball and has puppy chub right now...
He has a really funny body type though currently. (I'm so mean haha)
He has this skinny little head with a big broad chest and a small behind with a skinny little tail. The big broad chest area makes him look funny :lol: 
His parents are more slender though, so he probably has a more slender bone structure. He's just enormous.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is skinny but stocky...my neighbor calls him the Chihuahua Pit Bull...lol 

He looks like he could kick some tushy, he even has bowed front legs and he has real muscle definition in his front/back legs...LOL  My little Puddin :wave:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Gizmo is skinny but stocky...my neighbor calls him the Chihuahua Pit Bull...lol
> 
> He looks like he could kick some tushy, he even has bowed front legs and he has real muscle definition in his front/back legs...LOL  My little Puddin :wave:


that's kinda how Tico is. He is very muscular! When he was littler, I always said he looked like he had a chihuahua head on a bulldog body


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

id say both are kind of between but kind of one extreem and another, vixies not uber stocky, but shes got the rounder rib cage and shorter strong legs, whereas dodger is not very as "deertype" as some ive see, but his legs are longer and slimmer and his ribcage is oval rather than round...so mabe one of each...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Romeo is very stocky built- he pumps weights :lol:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My lil Milo is long and slender. Tips the scales at 4lb. 2oz. He is quite a bit different than my first chi, Ricky. Ricky was short and stocky. Very muscular looking. Milo is just a tiny lil thing all around.


----------



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

I think Peso is somewhere in the middle, he's definatley not stockey, but he's not really slender either. He has definatley filled out some from the time I got him. He looks like a puppy now instead of a little hamster lol


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Since I have two Chi's, I cast my vote to describe Socrates. He's long legged and lanky but slender with tiny legs and paws.
Bella is going to have to reduce before I figure her body type out. Right now she's sausage shaped if you look at her from above. I do believe she will be a shorter, stockier body type than Socrates, even after trimming down.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Pique my male is 5lbs and not slender but not stocky either lol. My female Bailey is 4 lbs and is very slender and walks like a supermodel shaking her thing!!! LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hard to describe Auggie is slender but his chest muscles are pretty strong.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina and Boss are both pretty slender right now, but Boss has a lot of growing left to do. He's only 3 months and weights probably about 2lbs.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> Pique my male is 5lbs and not slender but not stocky either lol. My female Bailey is 4 lbs and is very slender and walks like a supermodel shaking her thing!!! LOL


lol... that's kinda how the girls staying with us are. They are like ballerinas while Tico is like a wrestler  The girls can leap onto your lap as easy as they walk.... my Tico on the other hand... 'pounces' up :blob8: and misses half the time and ends up hanging from your knees by his front feet and chest. Or he will totally misjudge the distance/height & bounce off & tumble back onto the floor. 
Poor little guy, finesse is just not his thing :?


----------

